# pelvic alignment & birth



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Yesterday, my midwife brought up a concern that I hadn't thought about, and it's now got me a little stressed out. I have a significantly tilted pelvis, due to years of chronic knee problems and a functional shortness in 1 leg. She mentioned that it might be a good idea for me to get some chiropractic or cranialsacral work to help prevent problems with the baby being able to position self well enough for birth. I've had chiropractic work in the past and haven't been thrilled with it (tried several different chiropractors), so I'm thinking of giving cranialsacral therapy a shot. Has anyone else dealt with a structural issue like this? Is there anything that helped? And am I worrying more than I need to about this? Thanks!


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd keep looking for a good chiro (in additional to someone who can do craniosacral therapy). My old chiro didn't pick up on my tilted pelvis (it was tilted forward). I had a really long labor and my midwife sent me off for a c-section pronouncing my pelvis "too small for a vaginal birth." I know - real midwife like, right??

Anyway, I found a new chiro when my dd was a year old. I started seeing him b/c my dd was a horrible sleeper so I wanted to give chiro a shot. I specifically found someone who specialized in pediatrics. As it turns out, he and his wife were non-vaxing homebirthers so he was definitely my kind of health care professional!







He started moving my pelvis back into alignment. We talked extensively about my birth so I feel confident that the next one will go MUCH better.

oh, and I'm getting a new midwife next time.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'd also suggest finding a different chiro. i'm going to one who does a lot of prenatal work and is working at aligning my pelvis. i'm not too familiar with cranialsacral therapy and maybe that would be great for you too. but finding a chiro that does a lot of prenatal work should really help a lot.

don't worry!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I also have a tilted pelvis - looks very funny on x-ray, some scholiosis and one of my legs is 1 inch shorter than the other.

I have delivered 4 babies without incident and pushed them all out in less than 15 minutes.

I am expecting #5 and he/she likes to be posterior. I am seeing a chiropractor regularly (I agree to keep looking) and this past week he has started doing the Webster Technique to help bring baby anterior to avoid back labor and make the trip easier for baby.

I really don't think this is something for you to worry about. Find a chiropractor that is certified in Webster that you like and that should put your mind at ease.

Keri


----------



## jyurina (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah-keep looking on the chiro front-I have scoliosis and a crooked pelvis. I got chiro all through the 2nd pregnancy and experience a very short(5 hour) labor with 2 whole pushes. Both kids were posterior throughout labor and only turned during active pushing-constant back labor but both came out quickly-40 minutes for the 1st-10 for the 2nd. Ask specifically if they are trained in the Webster technique and pediatrics.


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

I second the Webster technique! Had it throughout my pregnancy, find a chiro certified in it







and craniosacral therapy rocks.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the input! I hadn't heard about the Webster technique before, and will continue to hunt for a good chiro. I'm especially pleased to hear from other experienced mamas that a tilted pelvis doesn't mean that I can't have the wonderful, natural birth I'm hoping for.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

I too have a very dodgy pelvis that's unstable and one leg usually shorter than the other. I too had my first MW send me off for an unnecessary surgery, and a second MW who told me my baby was probably too big for me to birth and yet I pushed all 3.7kg of her out fine. I wish CPs wouldn't pathologise stuff that is perfectly within the realms of normal. Some MWs seem to think that "normal" birth means everything has to be totally perfect according to some rule book. So they SAY they believe that women's bodies are designed to birth but when it comes down to it, they add in little escape clauses like "But your pelvis is [insert rubbish here]" thus giving themselves a way out if they perceive it to be necessary. Birth IS normal under most circumstances, not just when our bodies fit some model of perfection as defined by others. My 4 foot nothing grandmother birthed 3 babies on her back and no one ever told her crap about her pelvis. Any baby can move through any pelvis with a uterus pushing it out. Occasional positions may make for more time in the process but so what? Sounds to me like you're the perfect birthing body and you were all along!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I am a VERY petite small-framed barely five foot tall person, and i KNOW I wouldn't have birthed dd (almost 9 pounds, 15 inch head) without the chiro i got during pregnancy. He literally wrenched my hips apart, because my ligaments were not stretching at ALL...you know that "loosey goosey" feeling you get in late pregnancy because all the hormones cause your ligaments or joints or whatever to be really stretchy, etc? I NEVER got that....my whole body was VERY tight, no stretch or flex, several things out of place, so all the muscles had spasmed and contracted to try and hold everything together, etc....
After the last treatment (where he all but literally jumped on me, LOL!!) it was like....WOW! The very next morning, I rolled over in bed....at least, my upper half did...my hips had suddenly attained that "loosey-goosey" status and decided to stay where they were, LOL! After recovering from the shock, I was quite happy!

I think you should keep trying to find someone...unfortunately i think there are bad chiros out there, but some really are wonderful.....


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I started to reply to this a couple of times and I guess what I would recommend first is to call your midwife and let her know that she "created" a worry-- most likely she will clarify and hopefully reduce your stress--
somethings we tell moms to do are simple like pelvic rocks and yoga postures -- I know that my one of my daughters has a bottom that really sways out and the bowl of her pelvis is always tipped in a pouring out position-- I tell her to do pelvic rocks just for the abdominal strengthening it can provide and sometimes it helps to relieve her back aches--you know what else works for her is belly dancing-- I don't really think that there is anything "wrong" with her pelvis and I don't think that there is anything wrong with your pelvis- I do think that looking at movement, stretching , massage and adjustments as just ways to tune the body up-and possibly prevent pain or discomfort--


----------

